# Language teacher



## Hozi (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! I would like to get some information if there's a chance to get a teacher position in any schools in Abu Dhabi. 
I was looking on internet, but I haven't found anything usable yet.  I'm a qualified french language teacher, I speak english, hungarian, german fluently besides a little spanish and norwegian too. I would like to move there for a while and get a job so I can get more experienced. I don't know much about their educational system though. 
Any information would be apreciated if you know how to find a teaching job there, if I have any chance to get a job without speaking a word of arabic  
Anything else interest me as well, where I could use my language skills, for exemple tourist guide, interprete or a job at a multinational company. 
I would really appreciate if someone could help me please!


----------

